# Classis casting deck



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Do you have access to the underside of the deck?


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

Call Sam at the shop.

Gheen Manufacturing Inc.           
4600 State Road 405                                     
Titusville, FL  32780                     
Phone: 321-267-4953

He will fix it *right* and do it for a good price.


----------



## Gheenoe_Pirate (Aug 8, 2009)

Yes I do have access but very limited though. Maybe 8" by 8" hole...

Wonder how much it would cost to have the Gheen man fix it?????


----------



## Tom_C (Dec 10, 2006)

> Wonder how much it would cost to have the Gheen man fix it?????





> Call Sam at the shop.
> 
> Gheen Manufacturing Inc.
> 4600 State Road 405
> ...


Always hear great feedback when someone have them do repairs like this.


----------

